# 9 month old male rat looking for a home!



## Stormystarartist (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey there. i have a troublesome boy, Apple is his name. used to be such a sweetheart, though randomly he started to not get along with my other boys. i tried to re-introduce him to the other boys, but that's not working. the cage he's in needs to be used for when my pregnant girl rat has her pups, so he needs to be rehomed soon.

He is a 9 month old, dumbo, hooded rat. growing up, he was always a gentle rat, got along great with everyone. when one of our other boys started to not get along with the rest of the boys, him and Apple went in a separate cage together. though, now the other boy is just as friendly as Apple used to be, but, then Apple started to not get along with anyone. please keep in mind i am an inexperienced rat owner, a year ago we made the mistake of adopting before doing any research, and Apple was born from an accidental litter. i've learned a lot since then, but there are certainly things i could learn still. what i do know, is that whatever is bothering Apple, i'm taking too long to figure out, and to the expense of his comfort and enjoyment. so, i think it would be best if he went to a new home with a more experienced rat owner.

we're located in West Linn, Oregon. please, if someone could give Apple the life he should have, that would be wonderful. thank you. 

even if you can't adopt him, if you know of people who could, or other places to offer him at, that would be a great help


----------

